# Increase the resolution on Lenovo G570



## tukaibat (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,

Is there a way to go above the native resolution that the Lenovo G570 supports of 1366x768? Please let me know if AMD Catalyst or the video driver will let me achieve that. My Specs are:

i5 2nd Gen (2450m)
amd Radeon 6370m 1 GB
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD

Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

Of course you can. Just increase it from display settings, no big deal. And its not necessary that you will need display drivers for that. You may / may not.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2012)

But you'll need a display that supports the resolution you want.


----------



## tukaibat (Mar 20, 2012)

dudes I'm getting highest resolution as 1366x768 in my display settings. Is there a way to increase it?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 20, 2012)

no, not unless you change your screen, which can be dangerous


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2012)

Not unless you have an external monitor connected.

Btw its pointless to increase the resolution beyond the native screen resolution. There are a limited number of pixels on your screen and increasing the resolution isn't going to give you any more detail levels than at the default settings.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 20, 2012)

No. Not possible.


----------

